# recharge baterie



## miaou (24 Mars 2012)

salut à tous 
je viens de recevoir mon Ipad, c'est premier et je ne peux pas le comparer aux 2 autres mais lécran est superbe
1er petit soucis  je recharge donc la batterie  et c'est très très long ... 
c'était à 66 % et ca augmente de 1% toutes les 10 minutes  c'est normal? c'est  parce-que c'est première fois ?   Merci


----------



## Lefenmac (24 Mars 2012)

Moi perso au premier usage il a dû être rechargé à 100% en 2 heures


----------



## miaou (24 Mars 2012)

merci de ta réponse  et après ça va mieux ?


----------



## Lefenmac (25 Mars 2012)

miaou a dit:


> merci de ta réponse  et après ça va mieux ?




Ben en fait ça a été bien dès le début pour moi..... Je ne mesure pas trop non plus je l'utilise le recharge la nuit et voilà, te prends pas trop la tête non plus à  mesurer.


----------



## miaou (25 Mars 2012)

je ne  me prend la tête  c'était simplement que sur le moment ça m'a surpris de le mettre en charge à 66%  et 8 ou 10 m après j'étais à 67 %  , sur l'iphone et l'ipod ça va bcp plus vite ; mais tu dis ce n'est pas grave du tout 
Merci de ta réponse


----------



## jghm (25 Mars 2012)

Moi j'ai remarqué que l'ipad se recharge BEAUCOUP plus vite s'il est éteint.
Branche-le sur l'alimentation, et ensuite éteint-le (dans cet ordre, sinon il se rallume quand on le branche).


----------



## Gwen (25 Mars 2012)

Le nouvel iPad a une batterie surdimensionnée par rapport à l'ancien modèle. Donc, la recharge est en conséquence. Ne t'inquiète pas, c'est normal.

Il faudrait juste penser à le brancher de temps en temps la nuit, puis tu oublieras que c'est long à charger.


----------



## Mor1ce (25 Mars 2012)

Moi mon new iPad il a mis plus de 6 h pour recharger la batterie à fond.  Et vous ?


----------



## Argeuh (25 Mars 2012)

9h la première charge pour moi, et pourtant je n'étais pas en USB


----------

